# My 'new' CZ85



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

I was at the pistol club yesterday and had a bit of a shoot with my new CZ85. The previous owner had the sights way off, so it was firing up and right about three inches outside the black.

I guesstimated how much I should adjust the sights, before sending 10 rounds downrange. I couldn't see any hits, so they were either all in the black, or all off the target.

After a bit, I got bored of waiting for everyone else on the range to finish, (note to self take a small pair of binos next time.) and fired ten more shots. By this time I had half convinced myself that I was missing the target completely, and as such was just blatting away without concentrating too much.

When I finally got to check the target I was quite pleased with the result. Not perfect, but not too bad for 25 metres.

P.S. Sorry about the crappy camera phone photo.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Absolutely nothing wrong with that pattern at 25 meters. I also use a CZ 85 Combat for my IDPA competition. I love that gun! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It is a great pistol, and that is good shooting. :smt023


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm really looking forward to my next trip to the range!


----------

